

Submit or vote on questions for PG for the Cambridge/Boston Startup Meetup on Monday - brett
http://askpg.slinkset.com/recent

======
brett
We hope to capture the answers and post them here, but we're still working out
the details.

The invitation: [http://anyvite.com/events/home/tmokjxuwai/cambridgeboston-
st...](http://anyvite.com/events/home/tmokjxuwai/cambridgeboston-startup-
meetup)

------
mattmaroon
Slinkset seems to be a poor medium for conducting polls since the results
degrade over time (like Reddit) and that's not what you want in this case. I
would have gone with something else for that purpose.

~~~
brett
The link above goes the recent page. If you go to "Popular"
(<http://askpg.slinkset.com/>) it's sorted by the absolute count and will
never degrade.

We can easily set how much (or little) time factors into the ranking, but
haven't exposed it in the UI yet. We'd like to get to that soon.

It would be nice if we eventually felt like a natural fit for stuff like this,
though I realize it's not totally consistent with our positioning so far.
Anything other than the ranking and deceptively named menu items that makes it
suboptimal?

~~~
mattmaroon
Nope, that's it. Slinkset seems pretty good for what it's meant for. I didn't
realize there was a page where the rankings don't degrade.

------
duane
Damnit, I'm in boston on Sunday...

